# LCD TVs screen turns green when connected to PC



## MaG1612 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi every one, im having a problem with my philips 42pfl5604H/12 full HD LCD TV. Once I hook it up to my PC with a HDMI cable the screen turns to different shades of green. You can still see all the images if you are watching fe. a movie but the colors are all messed up. This doesnt happen right away after I connect it to my pc and it might some times take hours before this happens but mostly it occurs after 5-10 minutes or so. Usually the TV manages to turn the colors back to normal after a few minutes but some times it takes longer.

 I know that the problem isnt in the HDMI cable since it has worked fine when connected to a different TV. The TV is 2,5 years old and it has worked with out problems. My PC is only 2 weeks old and I have an AMD HD6950 GPU which has worked great in games etc. It was flashed to a 6970 for a week or so but I decided to flash it back to a 6950 after hearing about all the problems some people had experienced. 
The refresh rates and resolutions are all correct in the windows display settings and im running the newest 11.1 drivers on my gpu.
Do you think the problem is in my TV or GPU? Or could it be that I have missed some kind of critical setting that is causing all this?
Any help or idea is very much appreciated, Thank you!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 31, 2011)

could be a resolution problem try a lower resolution on the TV


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 31, 2011)

MaG1612 said:


> that the problem isnt in the HDMI cable since it has worked fine when connected to a different TV. The TV is 2,5 years old and it has worked with out problems.)



im going to say it is the cable/connections, double check that its plugged in securly and there is no dust on either the cable or plugs on the back of your TV / PC.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

i have heard of problems like this with phillips HDTV's before



the fun part with this is that the TV's have dozens of options or features that could fix this problem (or be the cause) so make sure you go through the TV's options to look for anything that could be changed.


----------



## MaG1612 (Jan 31, 2011)

I checked the manual and according to it my TV should support 1920x1080 resolution but it has had problems also with 1680x1050 resolution. Should I still try a smaller resolution or could the problem be some where else?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Jan 31, 2011)

When you connect your computer via HDMI are you watching the movie, "Shades of Green"?

As usual: check connections, update drivers, double check output settings, try a different HDMI input on the TV, try a different HDMI source, if you got here then call Philips.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 31, 2011)

try the TV's native resolution (1920x1080?) if not, try other resolutions as well (it only takes a few seconds to change the res anyways). If nothing works, play with your TV's options.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

MaG1612 said:


> I checked the manual and according to it my TV should support 1920x1080 resolution but it has had problems also with 1680x1050 resolution. Should I still try a smaller resolution or could the problem be some where else?



thats not hte problem, i've heard of this before and its a compatibility issue between phillips and ATI HDMI.

it should be fixable by some combination of settings, but i just dont know what one specifically. i know i get some options in the ATI CCC regarding HDMI that arent there on DVI, they may be worth looking into - same with the TV, set it to the HDMI port you're using and try every option you can find, until something works.


----------



## MaG1612 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! Ill just have to go over all the settings in CCC etc. hope ill find some kind of settings that could help... If anything comes to mind please share since im guessing that the problem isnt going to be fixed anytime soon.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

MaG1612 said:


> Thanks for the tips! Ill just have to go over all the settings in CCC etc. hope ill find some kind of settings that could help... If anything comes to mind please share since im guessing that the problem isnt going to be fixed anytime soon.



my guess is that it'll be a setting on the TV end


----------



## MaG1612 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> my guess is that it'll be a setting on the TV end


that seems most likely if there are known issues between philips and ATI.. Think we can say at least that the problem isnt in the GPU? meaning that it doesnt have to be replaced?


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

MaG1612 said:


> that seems most likely if there are known issues between philips and ATI.. Think we can say at least that the problem isnt in the GPU? meaning that it doesnt have to be replaced?



correct. you may not have the problem with an nvidia card, but the problem lies with the TV.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 31, 2011)

I know there is a TV resolution setting thing in the CCC somewhere


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I know there is a TV resolution setting thing in the CCC somewhere



the setting i was thinking of earlier is something about IDC processing, it may help. the rest of it wont solve his green screen issue.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 31, 2011)

ITC maybe?








EDIT: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=312257


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

thats the one


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

OK i think i got it.

on HDMI you get a few options in the CCC






you'll need to change that setting, likely to the RGB one i have selected there. basically, your TV doesnt support whatever color mode its set to right now.


----------



## n-ster (Jan 31, 2011)

by default it is usually FULL RGB, his TV might not be Full RGB, so its probably the limitd RGB


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2011)

n-ster said:


> by default it is usually FULL RGB, his TV might not be Full RGB, so its probably the limitd RGB



the default varies between screens apparently, i've seen YPBR or whatever it is, before as a default.


----------



## MaG1612 (Jan 31, 2011)

Mussels said:


> the default varies between screens apparently, i've seen YPBR or whatever it is, before as a default.


I had that same exact option as default. Switched it to that full RGB option and the screen hasnt turned green since (going for a couple of hours know). So far so good..


----------



## MaG1612 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have now managed to watch 2 movies with out problems and as far as I can say the color pixel format setting fixed my problem. How ever if the problem returns Ill notify about it to this thread. Also Id like to thank every one who helped figure this thing out, especially Mussels!


----------



## n-ster (Jan 31, 2011)

If it works now, it won't happen again  happy using your TV as monitor


----------



## Geylow (May 19, 2012)

Ok guyz I re up this topic because I have the same exact problem right now with a Q Media TV screen.

I've followed your advices to MaG1612, i've tryed Full RGB AND Limited RGB in CCC but the problem persists.

Any idea please?

(sorry for my poor level of english, i never had an english course in my life because i'm only 13 years old and I live in Belgium (in Europe, near from France), where english curse are only given at 14 years old. So I only learn the language of Shakespeare by watching wrestling and series like The Big Bang Theory or Community for example.)


----------



## Geylow (May 20, 2012)

It's actually the same problem than the guy right here :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDP_g084fRw


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2012)

Geylow said:


> It's actually the same problem than the guy right here :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDP_g084fRw



all the youtube comments are saying to check your cables, and remove the back panel of your TV to dust it out.


----------



## Geylow (May 21, 2012)

Yes I saw them but once i open the back of the TV i dont know how to process without doing damages


----------

